# Nach Video Link aufrufen



## nordi (30. März 2013)

Hallo,

ist es möglich nach dem Abspielen eines Videos (YouTube-Embed) einen Link aufrufen zu lassen?

LG


----------



## crazy_chicken (30. März 2013)

Was mir so einfällt:

wenn du weißt, wie lange dein video läuft, mit JS einen Timer setzen und dann am ende den Link aufrufen. (keine saubere lösung).


----------



## nordi (31. März 2013)

Hi, ja habe das momentan so als jQuery-Lösung via delay(); gelöst und dann fadeOut(). Anders wäre es mir natürlich lieber


----------



## SpiceLab (31. März 2013)

nordi hat gesagt.:


> Hi, ja habe das momentan so als jQuery-Lösung via delay(); gelöst und dann fadeOut(). Anders wäre es mir natürlich lieber


 Mit XHTML ist das aber nicht lösbar - d'rum im fachspezifischen Unterforum fragen


----------

